# [Case Mod] Lian-Li PC-7B



## Ramodkk (Feb 22, 2009)

*WARNING:* Lots of pictures, a ton of them.

Hey guys, here's another case mod. This time, victim is a Lian-Li PC-7. If you want a case to mod, this is THE case, everything comes out easily, perfect canvas for modding.

Anyways, to the mod:

Here are the panels/bezel dissasembled





The switch planned to go on the side of the front bezel





Sketching the side window





The cutting table





Finished cutting window





Holes for front handles drilled





Switch for cathodes and relative location for hole





Preparing to sand down





Top window outline





All parts ready for primer coat





Primer applied








Sprayed with Black Night Metallic





Black Night Metallic finish





Front handles





Accommodation of cathodes on top (alignment was perfect in this case!)





Perfect spot to run cathode cables through





Put black honeycomb grill on LED fans





Put the aluminum grill on the outside of the case





Case with panels/bezel installed


----------



## Ramodkk (Feb 22, 2009)

Finished switch hole and installment





Right panel paint finish (Black Gloss Enamel)









Mod almost done, PC turned on (cathodes off)




Cathodes on





That was it for this weekend. Still working on the left side panel (window panel), I had a pretty bad fail on the paint job on it  Need to sand down again.

Stay tuned


----------



## Shane (Feb 23, 2009)

wow thats looks real nice so far look farward to the rest of the pics  :good:


----------



## Kornowski (Feb 23, 2009)

Looks really good man!


----------



## ronster667 (Feb 23, 2009)

that looks awesome, but wasnt that a really costly case?


----------



## DirtyD86 (Feb 23, 2009)

looks amazing as usual, very professional.


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Feb 23, 2009)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Irishwhistle (Feb 23, 2009)

Looks sick!


----------



## mep916 (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice work Omar. I'm gonna ship you my Haf 932. I'm too lazy to do it myself.


----------



## Shane (Feb 23, 2009)

mep916 said:


> Nice work Omar. I'm gonna ship you my Haf 932. I'm too lazy to do it myself.



nah ship it to me,im not sure youl get it back though  :good:


----------



## Ramodkk (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks everybody. 



ronster667 said:


> that looks awesome, but wasnt that a really costly case?



Yeah, kind of. It was $90 with free shipping



mep916 said:


> Nice work Omar. I'm gonna ship you my Haf 932. I'm too lazy to do it myself.



Isn't the Haf already full of cool stuff? 



Nevakonaza said:


> nah ship it to me,im not sure youl get it back though  :good:



Yeah, take ALL the time you need


----------



## Scubie67 (Feb 23, 2009)

Good Job !  Looks very nice


----------



## CdnAudiophile (Feb 23, 2009)

DirtyD86 said:


> looks amazing as usual, very professional.



Yea man, those are some great looking cuts. Is that done by a dremal? If so you should be a surgeon  lol Anyways great job can't wait to see it fully completed.


----------

